# spartan 300 drum jumping forward off the clutch nubs



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys i have 2 spartan 300 machines and the one that i prefer to use keeps jumping forward off the clutch nubs(for lack of the correct term), if i tilt the machine back it pops right back down where it needs to be, however the last time it happened a customer was right there and there is nothing that looks worse than having an equipment malfunction in front of a h/o...if it wasnt the newer of the 2 i have i wouldnt be so ticked about it, but either way i gotta get it figured out...thanks in advance


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Jrockstangs said:


> Hey guys i have 2 spartan 300 machines and the one that i prefer to use keeps jumping forward off the clutch nubs(for lack of the correct term), if i tilt the machine back it pops right back down where it needs to be, however the last time it happened a customer was right there and there is nothing that looks worse than having an equipment malfunction in front of a h/o...if it wasnt the newer of the 2 i have i wouldnt be so ticked about it, but either way i gotta get it figured out...thanks in advance



You need to tighten the auto feed. Not the part that holds the auto feed to the machine, the 2 inside nuts.

Loosen those, and slide the drum all the way back, then tighten them back down. 

I have to do this regularly as I use my 300 frame to run my 100 drum. If you don't get that taken care of, and get into a tough one, you'll strip out the teeth on the clutch in the back of the drum. I've done it several times because the drum wasn't all the way back into the teeth on the motor.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have one (300) near new I adjusted the feeder back and it still disengages? I took the clutches apart, tighten them, no wear on the pins. I was hoping for an answer on this also.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Give Marv a call at Allen J Coleman a call, he can tell you exactly what is the issue. He does not hang out on this forum sadly. But he hours by the name "rod man" on the only forum he frequents.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Give JerryMac a call at Trojan  and he can tell you what to do also 800-392-4902 :whistling2:
*


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine ended up being a worn out drum hub assembly, ($49) near new machine too but oh well.


----------

